# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Chế máy tiện lục bình có quay dao tự động từ máy tiện lục bình tiện tay.

## dungvu.129

Chào các bác,
Em đang ủ 1 âm mưu chế cháo nên cần mua thanh ray, con trượt cũ, động cơ bước, servo cũ,...driver cũ nốt.
Các bác biết ở đâu HN hoặc quanh HN bán thì chỉ cho em với. 
Em định nâng lên đời 3.0 cho các bác thợ mộc tiện lục bình bằng tay.

----------


## suu_tam

Văn Môn ở Yên Phong, Bắc Ninh. Bác đến đó mà mua.

----------

dungvu.129

----------


## Trung Le

Thẳng cầu thanh trì..căn that chuẩn hướng cao tốc HA NOI-Lạng sơn bác cứ DEPA chạy 1 mạch tới TP Bắc giang alo Sđt (ở phần chữ ký) phục vụ 24/7...em có đủ thứ đẻ biến ÂM MƯU bác là hiện thực.
Tạm ứng bác tấm hình để bac lấy ĐÀ 

Heeee..eee

----------

